# Question for Montrealers



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I am spending some time in your city shortly, and I am looking for your FOOD recommendations. Where should I shop and eat?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

There are so many good places to eat here that it's hard to narrow it down.

But knowing a little about the kinds of food you eat and don't eat (i.e., I won't recommend my favourite ice-cream shops or bakeries), here are a few ideas:

1. For a really nice meal, not cheap but worth it, try Cuisine et Dépendance, at 4902 boulevard St-Laurent, about a 10-minute walk from the Laurier Métro station. http://www.cuisineetdependance.ca/

2. If you want what's probably the closest experience to a real Parisien bistro in North America, try L'Express (3927 St-Denis, 5-10 minute walk from Métro Sherbrooke). You won't see a sign in the window, it's on the sidewalk. Personally we don't go there anymore because it's loud (not music, just a loud room) and overly popular, but the food is very good and authentic.

3. For "spice road" food, we love Rumi (5198 rue Hutchinson, about a 10-15 minute walk from Métro Laurier) www.restaurantrumi.com.

4. For Indian food, our favourite is Pushap, which has a couple of locations; the one on Mountain Sights is Métro-accessible (Métro Namur) -- vegetarian Indian cooking, very cheap, but great -- friends who lived in India for many years say it's the best in town.

I'm sure I'll think of more, and I'm sure you'll get great suggestions from others.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Also in terms of general advice: if you walk north on either St-Denis or St-Laurent from Sherbrooke, you will pass by a large selection of very good restaurants. So if you just want to browse menus and choose, that's what I'd do.

There are a few good restaurants in Old Montréal but in general we've not been impressed, and most of the ones we've tried tend to be touristy and serve institutional food. An exception is Stash, a Polish restaurant.

You also don't want to miss the Jean-Talon market, one of the largest open-air markets in North America and full of amazing shops. The restaurants and cafes aren't particularly exceptional, but in terms of produce and hard-to-find stuff (including a wonderful spice store), it's mecca. Métro Jean-Talon.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks, Brad! Where should I *shop* for food? It's been so long since I've been to Montreal and had any time to goof around that I've almost forgotten which markets I should visit. Think Sunday morning goofing around with my sister before she gets sucked into a convention.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Thanks, Brad! Where should I *shop* for food?


Either Marché Jean-Talon or Marché Atwater -- Jean-Talon's in the East and Atwater's in the West. But go to Jean-Talon if you can, it's bigger and better in my opinion, and certainly more diverse.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

What about the famous schwartz smoked meat sandwich??

Magnans (?) around Point st. charles apparently had the greatest steak?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

there's no comparison between the 2 markets. Atwater is a collection of expensive yuppie boutiques.

jean-talon is a real market, said to be the largest outdoor market in north america, perhaps also the oldest. Later in the season one can still find farmers pulling into the open area in the southwest corner & offloading hundreds of giant green savoy cabbages, or heavy strapped bundles of 12 leeks, each as big as your right arm, or bushel baskets of field tomatoes, straight out of their trucks onto the pavement.

parking can be difficult at jean-talon. The market has ample underground parking but it's expensive after the 1st hour or 2. If you're driving & get there early enough on a sunday morning, you could probably find free parking in the neighbourhood but by 11 am on a sunday the few spots will be filled up ... watch out for signs indicating a spot is reserved for permitted residents only.

a good shop for visitors to montreal is le Marché des Saveurs in the extreme southeast corner of the big market place. Just about every artisanal food and beverage product that's made in quebec, including a surprisingly large selection of wines, ciders & liqueurs, is offered here. Locals might have purveyors or products that they prefer, but the problem for a visitor is that said p & p are are situated all over the city, so there's too much running around. Here at les Saveurs the visitor can browse a huge inventory, all at fair prices & all in one store.

ps just glimpsed royal's message ... i wonder if magnan's is really right for MG & sister ... they say this famous saloon-w-restaurant has gone downhill some, but it used to be testosterone city where the steelworkers celebrated & the guys took the groom the night before his wedding ...


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, we are oilpatch girls originally.


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Montrealers, 
Did you visit the Canada Grand Prix yesterday? What do you think? I think it was absolutely great race!


----------



## trillian (Feb 3, 2011)

If you are going to visit St Joseph Oratoire, be SURE to visit Duc-de-Lorraine for some yummy pastries. It`s right at the bottom of the hill and the pastries are to die for!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

2 more restaurants / bistros:

leméac on laurier in outremont.

www.restaurantlemeac.com

it's a trendy hangout for the literary & art crowd.
i haven't been there in a while, mon dieu prices have risen again, so it does seem expensive.
they have a lovely outdoor terrace, perfect this time of year.
perhaps your publisher is treating you ...


i've never been to Mas but it has a well-known chef, who i believe is also the owner.

http://www.mascuisine.com/

mas is new (ish) & located off the beaten path on wellington in verdun, which is where all the cool people are moving these days.
actually, this end of wellington is not far from the historic Old Port of montreal, which surely you'll be visiting, it's such a fabulous district.
they say the tariff at Mas is surprisingly low for such a top quality restaurant.
dinner only prix fixe.
i'm impressed by their small but inspired wine list.


----------



## Ziggy (May 16, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> there's no comparison between the 2 markets. Atwater is a collection of expensive yuppie boutiques.


IMO both have been yuppified. Jean-Talon has a better selection of bulk and health foods but I prefer browsing the meats at Atwater Market. Their seafood is expensive though.

For seafood I'd suggest La Mer 
1840, Réne- Lévesque Est & Papineau 

I do most of my food shopping at the Supermarche PA on du Fort. There is also a Provigo, 2 Chineses, one Korean and a middle eastern market within a block of that store too.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Ziggy said:


> IMO both have been yuppified.


It's true that Jean-Talon's peripheral shops are much more upscale than they were before the market was rebuilt, but there's still a very diverse mix of sellers and produce; a lot of the old-timers are still there mixed in with the slick new shops.

Another amazing shopping experience is Marché Adonis, on Sauvé north of the Marché Central, a big Middle Eastern supermarket where you can find great homemade harissa, about 7 varieties of halvah, etc. But wow, is it crowded...shopping there gives me a headache.


----------

